# 2013 New Additions!



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

We've bought quite a few new additons this year...Seven to be exact! All these pretty babies complete our herd makeover. I'm very excited about them, and I can't wait to see how they preform! Click on their names to see their pages 

Old Mountain Farm Xaria
DOB: 12/16/12

SIRE: Old Mountain Farm Endurance
DAM: 3*M AR NC Promisedland MG Mizi 5*M AR








Old Mountain Farm Intuition
DOB: 12/15/12 
SIRE: Old Mountain Farm Endurance
DAM: Old Mountain Farm Tsukiko








Sugar Moon RB Beau-Laro
DOB: 
SIRE: NC Promisedland Ram-Beau +*B/*S E91
DAM: ARMCH/SGCH NC Promisedland Beau-Nita 3*D/2*M AR








Sugar Moon RB Mine By Design
DOB: 
SIRE: NC Promisedland Ram-Beau +*B/*S E91
DAM: Sugar Moon Ostrava








Dill's RD Goodbye in Her Eyes
DOB: 3/30/13
SIRE: NC Promisedland MS River Dance*B
DAM: Dill's BF Free 5*M
Horrible picture, new ones coming soon.








*LAMANCHAS*​
Mint*Leaf Flirt'N With Fire~buck kid
DOB: 2/13/13
SIRE: Altrece Firefly Forrest
DAM: Mint*Leaf Heiress~2nd place/2nd udder 2011 ADGA National Show





​
Mint*Leaf (no name yet)
DOB: 
SIRE: Mint*Leaf Sin City
DAM: Mint*Leaf Divine
*NO PICTURE CURRENTY*


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow, looks like you are going to have a VERY nice herd!


----------



## WalshKidsGoats (Nov 27, 2012)

Very nice! 

Quality Nigerian Dwarf Goats
www.walshkidsgoats.com
Like us on Facebook!


----------



## imthegrt1 (Jan 13, 2013)

Wow you got a nice little herd there.

Great pictures


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Wow! And I thought four was a lot of additions! :laugh: Congrats, Riley! They are stunners.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Finally got a picture of my LaMancha doe kid!!!!! I'm so excited about her! I also got to name her-Mint*Leaf Fresh Off The Runway (pending). It happens to be one of my favorite names, and I think it suits this pretty girl well


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Awesome line up of new goats there missy 
They are all gorgeous , lots of luck with your new additions


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks Laura, I'm giddy to say the least!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Well you should be , lolol
Seven new goats !!! WOW 
They are all adorable


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

I know! :O How did that happen??????


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Beautiful little herd to add to an already beautiful bunch! Congrats Riley


----------

